# Wearing choker 24/7?



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Since we've had our dog (about 1 year) we've kept her choker chain on all the time, that way it's easy to attach when we take her outside to go for a walk or potty. 

Lately I've been taking it off of her when she is inside and just putting it on when I take her out because I read somewhere that dogs can choke themselves on them..? Is that true?

Anyways, my husband wants to keep it on her all the time because it's more convenient, I want to leave it off and only put it on when she has a leash on.

Is it safe to leave it on her all the time? Or should we just deal with the extra little bit of work of taking it off when inside and putting it on when outside?

Thanks


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

no it is not safe.

besides trachea damage I have seen with my own eyes a dog hook its dewclaw on the chain when scratching and break the dewclaw trying to untangle himself...


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> besides trachea damage I have seen with my own eyes a dog hook its dewclaw on the chain when scratching and break the dewclaw trying to untangle himself...


Sorry, could you explain this a little more?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Safety is the big concern. Dogs have hung themselves on decks, stair railings and gotten their paws caught in the collars. With long haired breeds matting can get pretty bad.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

It is extremely dangerous to leave a choke chain on a dog at all times. It is so easy for them to get it caught on things and strangle themselves or do other damage. If you want a collar you can leave on all of the time a buckle collar is safer, and a break away collar being safest. We only put collars on our dogs when we are going outside.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

sure...

some dogs have rear dewclaws...the thumb like claw on their feet. He started scratching his neck and one of his rear dewclaws got stuck in the links and he couldn't pull it loose immediately and I was walking over to help him and he yelped...because the nail cracked and cut into the quick(the vein all dogs have in their nails) and he was bleeding.

and choke chains can cause trachea damage. So if your dog is say...in the house wandering around and she get the choke caught on something and ties to free herself she can hurt herself like that. Or if you correct with it too hard. 

those things come with a warning about it not to tied a dog up with one or have them wear it all the time.


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

Tori is the only dog in our household that always wears a collar, and it's just a regular buckle collar. Chokers aren't even meant to be used for taking dogs outside, and if you don't use it correctly it can injure the dog. Investing in a regular collar (and if your dog slips, they have some no-slip collars I believe) is the best thing to do.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

emily445455 said:


> Sorry, could you explain this a little more?


The Dewclaw is the little toe on the inside of the ankle on the front and/or back legs. some dogs have them some don't

Ya choke chain collars should ONLY be used for training or conformation shows if you do not intend to train the dog while he is wearing it (and I asume you arn't showing) then don't put one on him.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

http://www.positivedogs.co.uk/Choke Chains!.htm


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Think of it this way, a choker is not a collar. It's a training tool, and should only be used as such, whether it's for training, or going out on walks, etc. Any other time, it should be taken off.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Oooh, dangerous dangerous. It is a CHOKER, after all. Dogs do choke to death on them all the time. I would never leave a choker on an unsupervised dog. A good flat collar to hold her tags on, or no collar at all would be better.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Agree that chokers should not be worn as everyday jewelry, but investing in a decent set of clippers should solve the dew claw problem.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks all, she won't be wearing it in the house. Hubby wants to put it on her when we take her potty...but we are hopefully building a fence, so if that happens we wont' need any leashes in the backyard at all, yay!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

dogs nails were clipped. I know this because I clipped them..about an hour beforehand.


----------



## kimsum (Oct 14, 2008)

Call me weird if you want but my dogs are rarely collared in the house. Too many bad things can happen when you aren't watching..and maybe even when you are. My families first dog..Snoopy..was kept outside and tethered to the clothes line. Not my choice. I rescued her a few times. That's another story.

Anyway..my beliefs were reinforced just last week.

I'm taking care of a dog who is epileptic. He has a comforter on the floor close to my computer chair. I had been up and about before I settled again and the dogs..being dogs..followed suit. Nothing seemed out of the ordinary until I heard Mr T whimpering and I looked over at him.

He was quivering and whimpering. It looked like a seizure coming on and I hussled the other dogs away and went to comfort him. I wasn't sure what was going on because nothing progressed. He had one paw raised up as if in a spasm. As I soothed him I explored his paw and finally it led me to his dew claw.

It was caught in the leash hook of his cloth collar!!

Talking with a friend the other day..the same thing happened to her "well manicured" dog.

Nope..as long as I am boss of this house the rules are..inside is collar free zone.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Choke collars imo *shouldn't be used at all.* If used the wrong way even in training they can cause damage. I stopped using them in 2000 after my obedience club banned them. When we did use them we were told to only use them while at training & never leave them on the dog. Even flat collars with dog tags on them can get caught on things. A friends dog got its tags caught between the boards on her patio.
My dogs don't wear their collars at all, at home. Only when we go for walks & training.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

ANYTHING around a dog's neck can be a danger. My dogs never wear collars at home, and they walk with harnesses. To me it doesn't matter if it's a clicker or a "choker", my end goal is to eliminate the training tool. They work fine as a tool, but if you're having to ask about proper use on the forum, I would suggest another way of training.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

A dog left unsupervised with a choker around its neck is just an accident waiting to happen. Definitely leave it off when she's not out on a walk.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Very dangerous.

My dog never wears a collar, hardly ever. if we leave the house and he needs to be on leash, then yes he wears one. Even if we go to the dog park he doesnt wear one. 

Is putting a collar on that takes all of 15 seconds to do worth the death of your dog, or a emergency vet visit?

Chokers are training tools, not collars.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Tankstar said:


> Is putting a collar on that takes all of 15 seconds to do worth the death of your dog, or a emergency vet visit?



This is what I said to my hubby last night. Resulted in a fight, lol...great way to end valentine's day. Should have waited to post this til another time...


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

None of my 4 dogs wear collars inside the house because of the dangers already stated, in addition to a tooth getting caught when playing with another. I teach my dogs to come to me and sit quietly while I put on their collars, and attach the leash. They each then hold their leash (in mouth) while they wait for me to close and lock the door, and "hand it over," one by one, so we can go on our walk. Doing so nicely earns them a reward (usually a piece of Stella & Chewy's freeze dried lamb steak).


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

All boarding and training dogs have collars removed when put in kennel runs as people do frown on damaged dogs. They would like to have the dogs in same shape as when they were dropped off to kennel. People are funny that way. I would not attempt to talk your husband out of anything as sometimes people have to learn things the hard way. I would at the very least suggest a martingale collar. Good thread so far as usually somebody jumps in with a "I've used choke collars all my life and never had a problem" I don't like chokes but that's just me.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

None of my guys were collars in the house at all....only for walks and trips to the vet and pet store 

I have actually had one of my dogs become stuck in the others collar while playing...now no one wears one unless we are going out


----------



## Stelladog (Aug 18, 2008)

Is wearing it in the house dangerous: yes
Do dogs get hurt wearing them: yes
Should it even be used for training: debateable

But yet, I've known people who keep the chocker on 24/7 for decades. With thousands of hours of dog wrestling and forest running, but never an injury. You shouldn't do it, but let's not blow the risk out of proportion.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

My Donatello doesn't wear anything in the house... Ever since I thought he was allergic to nylon, I would use a choke chain to walk him outside. Now, I'm not going to defend myself and explain how well he does on it, because I've mentioned this dozens of times before; Like I mentioned to someone last night, _as long as you're educated on the products you're using on your dog, you and your dogs are healthy and safe, what in the hell does it matter to anyone else?_ Basically, use your own discretion. 

I'm still in the habit of taking everything off in the house; When we go over to my father and step-mother's, I take his collars and harnesses off there too, even in their fenced in yard. I'm thinking of buying a thin, rounded leather collar from Petco, but I'm not sure... I acutally think Donatello looks better without a collar.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Well...we are now taking both of her collars off when she is in the house, and lately have only been putting on her flat collar when we take her potty. But I think I'm going to start putting on her choker to go potty...cause she doesn't respond as well without it.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

you could look into buying a head halter to go for walks. they are simple to slip on and they give you even more controle than a choke chain. plus they are easier on the dog


----------

